

Automatically updated Github mirror for the Nginx SVN repo - FooBarWidget
http://blog.phusion.nl/2011/08/09/launching-unofficial-automatically-updated-github-mirror-for-the-nginx-svn-repository/

======
benatkin
After reading that, I wondered if github added an option for turning off pull
requests. Apparently not.

<https://github.com/phusion/nginx/pull/1>

This would be useful for mirrors. Please add the option to disable pull
requests, github!

